
Quantum calculation on a quantum computer - apo
http://arxiv.org/abs/1512.06860
======
dekhn
It's funny but not coincidental that the physical manifestation of this
particular quantum computer is almost identical to modern NMR experiments,
down to to the pulse trains used to move rotate the qubit spins back and forth
between phase and amplitude.

